# Dorian Yates high intensity training videos



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Found these today and think they are very interesting 

Chest and Bi's

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-1.htm?CJAID=10409943&CJPID=4621769

Back

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-2.htm?CJAID=10409943&CJPID=4621769

Delts and Triceps

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-4.htm?CJAID=10409943&CJPID=4621769

Legs

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-5.htm?CJAID=10409943&CJPID=4621769

Tips

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-3.htm?CJAID=10409943&CJPID=4621769

Think im going to give this type of training a go and see what results i can get from it


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

gonna sit and watch these now, try and learn something!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

watched these ages ago definetly worth watching, yates is the man


----------



## Gazzak (May 12, 2011)

Well worth a watch


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for this, I shall watch them later.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah good info

i been geting carried away with sets ex going to cut them down


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

very interesting viewing there

i think i might follow a routine simalar to that and see what happens


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Big Kris...watched them all back to back...very inspirational.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

learnt loads from them Id love the chance to train with DY hes the man


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I think they are ace!

Im not going to train just like this but take a few ideas away i think


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh well, I suppose I should bring my expertise into this little thread. I have seen these and I like them alot, the workout works, I have done that exact workout.

What I don't like, is that in them videos he doesn not train to a sufficient failure, I really think he wimps out alot.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Oh well, I suppose I should bring my expertise into this little thread. I have seen these and I like them alot, the workout works, I have done that exact workout.
> 
> What I don't like, is that in them videos he doesn not train to a sufficient failure, I really think he wimps out alot.


I think you should give him a call J and let him know your feelings :lol:

Working the negative is what im going to be adding to my routine as I have never really done it before and as he says its half the work out


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

i only take the muscle to negative failure every now and then the DOMS can be unbelievable.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> i only take the muscle to negative failure every now and then the DOMS can be unbelievable.


They will be unbelievable as you don't do it that often, the more you do it the less it will hurt. Just like training the positive


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> They will be unbelievable as you don't do it that often, the more you do it the less it will hurt. Just like training the positive


 i dont think thats the case the more you do it the less it hurts, if your doing negatives every time your goin in the gym to do your weight training then the chances are your gonna be overtraining.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I would give him a call but everytime I do he won't let me leave. Always asking me how to train to failure and everything, It just uses up all my time, how am I supposed to work with my other clients when Dorian won't get off the phone!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> i dont think thats the case the more you do it the less it hurts, if your doing negatives every time your goin in the gym to do your weight training then the chances are your gonna be overtraining.


If you did the negative every 2 sessions instead of every one this would elevate the chance of over training and wouldn't hurt as much in my opinion 



JPaycheck said:


> I would give him a call but everytime I do he won't let me leave. Always asking me how to train to failure and everything, It just uses up all my time, how am I supposed to work with my other clients when Dorian won't get off the phone!


Well ease him slowly out of being on the phone for so long, tell him he needs to stand on his own two feet for a change.

He cant keep relying on you mate, after all he is a 6 time Mr Olympia


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> If you did the negative every 2 sessions instead of every one this would elevate the chance of over training and wouldn't hurt as much in my opinion
> 
> Well ease him slowly out of being on the phone for so long, tell him he needs to stand on his own two feet for a change.
> 
> He cant keep relying on you mate, after all he is a 6 time Mr Olympia


Exactly, everytime I say "look Dorian, your a 6 time mr o, what more do you want?"

He just says "Yeah but I wouldn't be there without you, without you I'de be nothing!"

I mean how can you argue with that?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Exactly, everytime I say "look Dorian, your a 6 time mr o, what more do you want?"
> 
> He just says "Yeah but I wouldn't be there without you, without you I'de be nothing!"
> 
> I mean how can you argue with that?


Well you were still swiming around in your dads nut sack while he was in the gym thats all i have to say on that Mr Pay Check


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> Well you were still swiming around in your dads nut sack while he was in the gym thats all i have to say on that Mr Pay Check


I'lll have you know I was writing his diet in my dads nutsack! I have a fax machine in there with me.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> I'lll have you know I was writing his diet in my dads nutsack! I have a fax machine in there with me.


That must be some massive nut sack to have a fax machine in there, also was your dad always hard wired to the wall or just in the evenings?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> That must be some massive nut sack to have a fax machine in there, also was your dad always hard wired to the wall or just in the evenings?


Hard-wired? You do realise I actually invented Wireless while I was in there!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Hard-wired? You do realise I actually invented Wireless while I was in there!


You really are my hero!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> You really are my hero!


Well, I do try.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

everything he said not to do in the video i was bloody doing

i really havent got a clue!!

aw well you live and learn as the saying goes


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

big steve said:


> everything he said not to do in the video i was bloody doing
> 
> i really havent got a clue!!
> 
> aw well you live and learn as the saying goes


Well thats rewarding for me as you can now do it correctly


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry for bump but does anybody think training back the day after murdering biceps is a little inefficient?


----------

